
Ask HN: What is the best minimal hardware to run Docker on? - mezzomix
I like to run (only one) docker container on a very small hardware device (e.g. TP-LINK TL-MR 3020 or something similar)<p>Any suggestions for me? Thanks in advance
======
verdverm
Use systemd and related tools instead of docker? ( which is primarily a
wrapper around these tools and a distribution hub with network effect )

